# V8.2?



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Anyone know what versioning system Elon is referring to in this tweet? We've got 2018.18.xx now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001870372403167232


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RichEV said:


> Anyone know what versioning system Elon is referring to in this tweet? We've got 2018.18.xx now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001870372403167232


all Model 3s (all Teslas for that matter) to date have been on 8.1

https://www.tesla.com/software


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Anyone know what versioning system Elon is referring to in this tweet? We've got 2018.18.xx now.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001870372403167232


@MelindaV is 100% right.
The current build is 2018.18.13 but the version is 8.1.
You can find this information on your "T" screen.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> @MelindaV is 100% right.
> The current build is 2018.18.13 but the version is 8.1.
> You can find this information on your "T" screen.
> View attachment 9435


gotcha. I missed that since the T app just says 2018....


----------

